# Hatchie rack :)



## Bl69aze (Feb 21, 2020)

Unfortunately a few tubs needed their lids, due to some being uneven and having about a 4mm gap (let me know if 4mm is ok) and will take the lids off as they get a bit bigger 

Now onwards to drilling a hole for the thermostat which I forgot


----------

